# Lime Rock Park Vintage Race....



## Heck (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone going to Lime Rock Park for the Rolex vintage fest 29 August &#8211; 1 September 2008? Im looking to be there friday and maybe sat... :thumbsup:


Link for info
http://www.limerock.com/content/events-rolex-vintage


----------

